# 2016



## jlnew58 (Mar 20, 2013)

there up in S In.


----------



## rgmyers802 (Apr 4, 2016)

Approximately where are you in terms of latitude? I'm headed down to the Columbus area in two weeks and was hoping to get out searching after work. Thoughts on at that time?


----------

